# Help! Am I legal...??



## bol (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoping someone is able to help me!

OK strictly speaking this isnt an RV but according to VOSA I fall under that catergory.

I have an american caravan with a weight plate on it at 5.2 tonne. I tow it with a lorry that is a showmans special vechile, and isnt plated as weighing anything. I hold a catergory C licence, as well as B. But no "plus Es"

I have paperwork saying that I can drive the lorry on a B licence, as its for Showmans use.

Am I legal?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I could not comment except to say that your question is unlikely to be within the experience of any members of MHF. I does not fit what we do so we probably won't know. Sorry.

Having said that, you never know someone may be able to help. Good luck with it, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not an expert, but if you do not have an "E" you cannot tow. "E" is the trailer entitlement. You should have it with your B entitlement.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Perhaps one of the Trade members that goes to shows can help.
Is the paper work a legal document? I seem to remember some thing about tow vehicle weight and the trailer weight, have a look on the government page.
What kind of show man are you. (just interested)


----------



## bol (Feb 4, 2011)

Im in the circus..!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My understanding is that the "E"ventitlement covers trailers up to 3500 KG providing the plating on the towing vehicle has sufficient train weight capability.

If the vehicle is limited to a very slow speed then I guess "showmans" rules apply, but I would hope you know more about these than the rest of us lot on this forum.

Interesting debate going on here
http://www.betterregulation.gov.uk/ideas/viewidea.cfm?proposalid=d1947d754e44466f8de085813d519dd0

C.

P.S. Can I have a free ride on the dodgems?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That debate has been going on for years. It is when you see a showman's vehicle towing more than one trailer you get to wonder what license the driver holds.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

You may get a better answer from someone else on here, but my default position on licensing issues is "no" you are not allowed to do that unless your license or someone authorised to says you can and then it must be given in writing.

If your license doesn't give you specific permission I would seek guidance from someone in authority to ensure you are legal. It's always best to be sure on these things rather than asking a friendly and helpful forum such as this.


Karl


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

You may have grandfather rights but that depends on when you passed your driving test. I there is no plating required on the tractor (prime mover) then how canany law for licence be enforced.
I suggest you seek specialist advice trom a transport layer rather than wait until an incident.



norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The category B only is immaterial as the train weight is limited to 3500kg unless the trailer is under 750kg MGW when it can be 4250kg.

Category C is the old HGV Class 2 / Class 3 (Rigid). If you passed a HGV Class 2 (rigid lorry, without a trailer) test before the EU directive you will have new Category C+E limited to drawbar trailers (Info Code 102) as this entitlement was granted without taking a test with a trailer. Have you got 102 code on your licence? If not and you only have class C then you cannot tow.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Showman's rules are I think very different

but you need a C0 license not B


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Why not ask the Showmans Guild or the association of circus proprietors or write a letter to Worlds Fair ?



Why ask on a motorhome forum ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

billym said:


> Why not ask the Showmans Guild or the association of circus proprietors or write a letter to Worlds Fair ?
> Why ask on a motorhome forum ?


Just about to suggest the same thing Billy.

Ray.


----------

